# 08-F250SD Quit Running



## MLS PLOW (Oct 20, 2008)

Last Night After salting a property. I was driving home and heard a dinging sound from the dash and looked down and the check engine light was flashing and the display was saying "STOP SAFELY NOW".
so I pulled over and as soon as the truck stop rolling the engine shut off. When I turned the key nothing happened, no power at all.

I run cetane booster from Ford and put K-100 diesel anti-gel per dealership recommendations. The engine is 6.4 Turbo diesel with 20K on it. 
Anybody have this happen to them and what did you do to fix problem?

Let me know ASAP right now it is at the dealership waiting for repair.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

A friend of mine had this happen to his 08 450 on his truck it was the EGR. I wouldn't be suprised if this also happend with other issues though!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

LOL, and ford wonders why the V10 is suddenly so popular!!! :laughing:


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> LOL, and ford wonders why the V10 is suddenly so popular!!!


I don't think they wonder at all, they are very aware. I visited Tenvorde in St cloud last night and took home an 08 6.4PSD crew long box for a test ride. I was looking for an 05 6.0 with higher miles to do a Cummins conversion on. I didn't tell him the cummins detail just that I wanted an 05 6.0LPSD, the salesman straight up said he wouldn't put me in a 6.0 for anything. Especially if I was going to rely on it as a work vehicle. I was completely surprised. I was pleasently impressed, the 6.4L is a nice engine, feels weird compared to a straight six though...


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just had the exact same thing happen to mine. They found "no communication with pcm" and a connector coming apart, fixed it the same day - sad thing is, about 75 miles later, it did it again. Sitting at the dealer now.

Sucks putting 6000# + thru a tail gate spreader. I'm making a new control box and wiring harness for our spreader this week, ain't going thru this again.


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a 2000 F-350 crew cab dually with a 04 cummins in it and I want to buy a 08 cab and doghouse for it instead of spending 60k on a new one.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

WOW, i have to say thats scary, Atleast they could have the truck run like crap or have you turn it off at your own discression but for the truck to up and turn itself off leaving you stranded... What if you were driving thru the not so nice area's in detriot :laughing:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Just got rid of my 2007 F350 6.0 and picked up a 2010 F250 KR 3V V-10, man am I glad I did. I had 29000 on it when I sold it, sounds like timing was good with what I've been reading about these damm things...


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Triple L;916368 said:


> WOW, i have to say thats scary, Atleast they could have the truck run like crap or have you turn it off at your own discression but for the truck to up and turn itself off leaving you stranded... What if you were driving thru the not so nice area's in detriot :laughing:


Thats just Fords new Anti-Idle auto shut-off Feature! Very handy!


----------



## MLS PLOW (Oct 20, 2008)

*Follow up on 08-F250 SD*

Took dealer 3 days to figure out the problem. Thank god it didn't't snow otherwise i would still be shoveling. Anyways the first thing the dealer's mechanic asked me is what did I do to the truck. I told him nothing, it just quit running and won't start. He said I must have done something because trucks just don't stop running. He asked if I put Gas of Ethanol in the tank instead of Diesel.

First I resent the the mechanic asking me stupid question when I have already given him the run down on the phone while sitting roadside in a truck with no heat in 15 degree weather. I sat there for 2.5 hours because the closet flat bed that could handle my truck was over 30 miles away. (this per FORD call ctr located in Arizona) The tow truck came and it barely fit on, there solution was to leave my Fisher XV SS plow on the side of the road. NOT Anyways after manipulating the plow to get it on the flatbed, we were able to secure the truck.

The mechanic at the dealership was supposed to be waiting for me when I got there (NOT) he left because he was bored. So I had to wait til the next morning to see if the truck was ready. I stopped by around 10:30 am and the mechanic wasn't't at work yet, he was supposed to be there at 8 and didn't't show up till 11:00 am. It took him 2 days to figure out what was wrong. Replaced EGR valve, Fuel Filter, and then put it on computer and found out it was the sensor on the muffler to clean the exhaust filter. It has failed and plug up the muffler. Got to love the new government emission standards.

Then to top it all off the dealership says the parts are not covered under warranty. This truck has 20,000 on it. Let put it this way, our next truck will be anything but a FORD. Unfortunately our choices are limited for good trucks. Everyone is seeming to have problems with Chevy's and Dodge's as well, So I guess it will come down to a coin toss.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

How is an 08 wit 20k miles not still under a bumper to bumper warranty? That is rediculous


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll keep my Ford bashing comments to myself, on another note, my 2001 Chevy with a DURAMAX plowed for 18 hours this weekend with NO issues!!!! 

Sorry to hear the problems it has given you, good luck with it or whatever you replace it with.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

JustinD;918303 said:


> I'll keep my Ford bashing comments to myself, on another note, my 2001 Chevy with a DURAMAX plowed for 18 hours this weekend with NO issues!!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear the problems it has given you, good luck with it or whatever you replace it with.


So that wasn't a ford bashing comment? Must have misread it or somethin


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

JustinD;918303 said:


> 2001 Chevy with a DURAMAX plowed for 18 hours this weekend with NO issues!!!!


I can beat that, I plowed with my 2007 6.0 all last year and had ZERO problems...


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

MLS PLOW;918076 said:


> Took dealer 3 days to figure out the problem. Thank god it didn't't snow otherwise i would still be shoveling. Anyways the first thing the dealer's mechanic asked me is what did I do to the truck. I told him nothing, it just quit running and won't start. He said I must have done something because trucks just don't stop running. He asked if I put Gas of Ethanol in the tank instead of Diesel.
> 
> First I resent the the mechanic asking me stupid question when I have already given him the run down on the phone while sitting roadside in a truck with no heat in 15 degree weather. I sat there for 2.5 hours because the closet flat bed that could handle my truck was over 30 miles away. (this per FORD call ctr located in Arizona) The tow truck came and it barely fit on, there solution was to leave my Fisher XV SS plow on the side of the road. NOT Anyways after manipulating the plow to get it on the flatbed, we were able to secure the truck.
> 
> ...


I see you are from Fairport, NY? Did it go to Fairport Ford? Put your foot down and complain. See if you can get a hold of a local Ford Dealer rep. and see what they can do. If not, go higher up the ladder, or pick a new dealer for service.

- 3yr/36,000 miles Bumper to Bumper.

*- 5yr/60,000 miles Powertrain.*

- 5yr/60,000 miles Safety Restraint System.

- 5yr/Unlimited Corrosion.

*- 5yr/100,000 miles 6.4 Powerstroke Diesel Engine.*

- 5yr/60,000 miles Roadside Assistance Program.

*Emissions Defect Warranties:*

- 3yr/36,000 miles Pass. Car + Lt. Duty Trucks.

*- 5yr/50,000 miles Hvy Duty Trucks.*

*- 8yr/80,000 miles Certain Emissions Parts.*

*Emissions Performance Warranties:*

- 2yr/24,000 miles Pass. Car + Lt. Duty Trucks.

*- 5yr/50,000 miles Hvy Duty Trucks.*

*- 8yr/80,000 miles Certain Emissions Parts.*

According to the Emissions warranties, any vehicle between 8,500-19,000 GVWR is covered by the HVY. Duty Trucks 5yr/50,000.

What is Covered by both the Emissions Defect Warranty and the Emissions Performance Warranty:

Air Flow Sensor

Air/Fuel Feedback Control System and Sensors

Air Induction System

*Catalytic Converter (including Diesel Particulate Filter and Diesel Oxidation Catalyst) *

Cold Start Enrichment System

Controls for Deceleration

Electronic Ignition System

Exhaust Pipe (Manifold to Catalyst)

*Electronic Engine Control Sensors and Switches *

Electronic Engine Control Unit (ECU)*

Evaporative Emission Control System

*Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) System *

Exhaust Heat Control Valve

Exhaust Manifold

Exhaust Pipe (Manifold to Catalyst)

Fuel Filler Cap and Neck Restrictor (non-diesel only)

Fuel Injection System

Fuel Injector Supply Manifold

Fuel Tank (non diesel only)

Fuel Tank Pressure Control Valve (Flex Fuel Vehicle Only)

Idle Air Bypass Valve

Ignition Coil and/or Control Module

Intake Manifold

Intercooler Assembly - Engine Charger

Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL)/On-Board Diagnostic (OBD) System

PCV system and Oil Filler Cap

Secondary Air Injection System

Spark Control Components

Spark Plugs and Ignition Wires

Supercharger Assembly

Synchronizer Assembly

Thermostat

Throttle Body Assembly (MFI)

Transmission Control Module (TCM)

Turbocharger Assembly

Vacuum Distribution System

Also covered by the two Emissions Warranties are all emissions-related bulbs, hoses,

clamps, brackets, tubes, gaskets, seals, belts, connectors, non-diesel fuel lines,

*sensors*, and wiring harnesses that are *used with components on the list of parts, above.*

Sorry for such a big post. 

p.s.: anything bolded is key.


----------

